# Crappie fishing



## mcornett (May 25, 2010)

Anyone know the temps in the marinas like Bass Haven and Tibbles ? Is it too early to start crappie fishing?


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Got 25 over wknd around docks west harbor,dont know temps


----------



## mcornett (May 25, 2010)

Thanks Floater. We may give it a try on Friday and Saturday. Were you using shiners or jigs?


----------



## LUNKER21 (Jul 3, 2011)

Was thinking about going to sandysky
Bay tomorrow for them, never been before. Will post results


----------



## AndOne (Apr 18, 2011)

Will be coming up in a few weeks. Love to hear how others are doing.

**Anyone know of a good cottage/cabin? We do not need anything special, just a place to sleep and have a few cold ones.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey guys!

Any one having any luck with the crappie yet? Planning on coming up towards end of the week and would love to walleye fish in the morning and crappie fish the afternoon!

Thanks


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

Any water temps in east/west harbor or Sandusky bay?


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

It always seems to me the crappies start biting around the second week of May when the water temps hit around 54 to 55 degrees.


----------



## cheezman (Jul 4, 2011)

AndOne said:


> Will be coming up in a few weeks. Love to hear how others are doing.
> 
> **Anyone know of a good cottage/cabin? We do not need anything special, just a place to sleep and have a few cold ones.


Yeah man, try the Fisherman's Inn on East Harbor Rd. PC
Here's their website
http://gallery-classics.com/index.php?act=viewDoc&docId=2

They are super nice people (Mike & Peggy) and very reasonable on the prices !!!
Hope this helps man.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

AndOne said:


> Will be coming up in a few weeks. Love to hear how others are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> **Anyone know of a good cottage/cabin? We do not need anything special, just a place to sleep and have a few cold ones.



Tibbels stay there fish there.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Walleye Willies at Meinkes is great.




AndOne said:


> Will be coming up in a few weeks. Love to hear how others are doing.
> 
> **Anyone know of a good cottage/cabin? We do not need anything special, just a place to sleep and have a few cold ones.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

I had 60 all the way in back of East Friday and mid 50's everywhere else in the harbors.


----------



## pitcher13 (Feb 2, 2015)

Does anyone rent small boats for fishing on East Harbor?


----------



## AndOne (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. Buddy sold his house, so we lost our place. 


We are coming up the same weekend we did last year so hopefully the bite picks up over the next few weeks.


----------



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

Last saturday I was reading 61 degrees in my channel off of west harbor. In the harbor itself I was reading 54-56 degrees.


----------



## mcornett (May 25, 2010)

I will be back up there next weekend. Sounds like its getting close.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Crappie fished about 4 hours this morning and caught nothing so we went out walleye trolling. Water temp was 47-48 in West harbor. Visibility was 8-10" in most places. Next week looks promising!


----------



## LUNKER21 (Jul 3, 2011)

Fished Sandusky bay yesterday, kinda rough and cold, no crappie, did catch a 24" walleye On twister tail , water was 46-48 degree I tried shallow and deep, no luck on crappie


----------



## mcornett (May 25, 2010)

How's the crappie bite going?


----------



## Wdw0718 (Dec 31, 2013)

Fished bass haven marina last wednesday. Very strong winds. Only got one 14 inch crappie. The bass on the other hand were hungry. I would say with the temps this weekend should get them going. We always did really good the first and second weekends in May. We got the one crappie on a minnow under a bobber. Nothing would hit artificial.


----------



## Big Walleye (Apr 23, 2013)

My wife and I fished East Harbor this afternoon for about 1/2 hour. We never got a bite!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

anyone know water temps in Harbors? Planning on heading up Saturday for second crappie run!


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Wdw0718 said:


> Fished bass haven marina last wednesday. Very strong winds. Only got one 14 inch crappie. The bass on the other hand were hungry. I would say with the temps this weekend should get them going. We always did really good the first and second weekends in May. We got the one crappie on a minnow under a bobber. Nothing would hit artificial.


I fished Wednesday in West Harbor and could not find any crappie action. There were several other guys and they had no luck either. Water temperature in the back end of West Harbor was 52 degrees


----------



## AndOne (Apr 18, 2011)

Not the news we were looking for. Hopefully with the weather the next seven days they come alive.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Anybody ever do any good in the Portage River for crappie? I am coming up next weekend with my dad- mainly targeting walleye but we got a condo that has a dock for the boat in the Portage. Figured if we got lucky enough to get our walleye or if the weather gets too rough to be on the main lake figured we might be able to catch some crappie in the river.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

fishdealer04 said:


> Anybody ever do any good in the Portage River for crappie? I am coming up next weekend with my dad- mainly targeting walleye but we got a condo that has a dock for the boat in the Portage. Figured if we got lucky enough to get our walleye or if the weather gets too rough to be on the main lake figured we might be able to catch some crappie in the river.


My west harbor marina was pretty decent this weekend....fish were still "out" along docks and full of mid sized egg sacks so I think the prime weeks are still ahead. We kept 24 in two days, all with minnows 2' under a float water temps were just into the low 60's. AH2


----------



## AndOne (Apr 18, 2011)

aquaholic2 said:


> My west harbor marina was pretty decent this weekend....fish were still "out" along docks and full of mid sized egg sacks so I think the prime weeks are still ahead. We kept 24 in two days, all with minnows 2' under a float water temps were just into the low 60's. AH2



Thanks for the update. Looks like things should only improve with the weather.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Buddy pulled one over 16" Saturday from a spot in the bay and than caught 3 or 4 other giants as well..


----------



## DangerDave (Sep 24, 2013)

Fished east harbor this morning on the state park side, hoping to pull some crappie by the boat launch docks but didn't get any, ended up with a few nice gills one was 9". Landed a few bass, and hooked into a walleye on the cane pole about 4 foot off the rocks, good size one too probably about 26" but the hook popped out right as I was getting him back to the rocks. No idea on water temp, are there any marinas or docks other than those that are open to public fishing or per diem fee?


----------



## AndOne (Apr 18, 2011)

Headed up tomorrow. I'll post how we did. Anyone else try?


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

We are headed up tomorrow to give it a shot! Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Well we got in West Harbor and started fishing at 7:30am this morning. Bite was slow and we finally found what they wanted which seemed to be a pink or green 1/16th oz regular jig with purple/chartreuse paddle tail with slow or paused retrieve. We tried shallow and deep, cover and docks and ultimately 6-8' Chanels with shaded structure produced largest & most fish. They were not right in the brush yet...a little suspended (4-6') off bank most times. We had live bait, tried tubes and jigs on 1/32oz under float etc. didn't break out the Spider rigging (slow trolling) but I think it would have worked...just can't get into that this time of year. We fished until about 2pm and kept 30-35 with none under 10" and decided to head towards Delaware Lake to finish the day since action wasn't up to par. We started fishing there at 5pm. We have been catching just as big if not bigger Crappie there for the last week than what we got at Erie today. We finished with a SOLID 3 man limit of 90 nice fish between Erie/Delaware. Largest at Erie was one just shy of 16" and weighed 1.81lb. And largest at Delaware was 14 3/4" at about 1.5lb. I'm sure we easily handled well over 150 fish between both places. Tons of stupid bass LOL. Great day but VERY warm! Crappie should really start going this week up there. We started with 64.5 water temp and ended around 71 degrees at Erie.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I fished a marina in the Sandusky Bay this evening and did well. Water temp was in the 60s. We fished 6 feet of water


----------



## Big Walleye (Apr 23, 2013)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Well we got in West Harbor and started fishing at 7:30am this morning. Bite was slow and we finally found what they wanted which seemed to be a pink or green 1/16th oz regular jig with purple/chartreuse paddle tail with slow or paused retrieve. We tried shallow and deep, cover and docks and ultimately 6-8' Chanels with shaded structure produced largest & most fish. They were not right in the brush yet...a little suspended (4-6') off bank most times. We had live bait, tried tubes and jigs on 1/32oz under float etc. didn't break out the Spider rigging (slow trolling) but I think it would have worked...just can't get into that this time of year. We fished until about 2pm and kept 30-35 with none under 10" and decided to head towards Delaware Lake to finish the day since action wasn't up to par. We started fishing there at 5pm. We have been catching just as big if not bigger Crappie there for the last week than what we got at Erie today. We finished with a SOLID 3 man limit of 90 nice fish between Erie/Delaware. Largest at Erie was one just shy of 16" and weighed 1.81lb. And largest at Delaware was 14 3/4" at about 1.5lb. I'm sure we easily handled well over 150 fish between both places. Tons of stupid bass LOL. Great day but VERY warm! Crappie should really start going this week up there. We started with 64.5 water temp and ended around 71 degrees at Erie.


----------



## Big Walleye (Apr 23, 2013)

Are you referring to Delaware Lake as the lake down by Columbus? If not that one, which one? Thanks you!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Big Walleye said:


> Are you referring to Delaware Lake as the lake down by Columbus? If not that one, which one? Thanks you!


Yes Delaware Lake north of Delaware, OH. It's about 10 minutes from my house. Great Crappie Lake and lower pressure than Alum.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Fished by the docks behind the condo we are staying at on the portage river and did really well tonight. Lots of 12-15 inch crappie with a couple rock bass and bluegill mixed in as well as a smallie and some largemouth. All on shiners under a float.


----------

